# Modbius Jupiter 2 ceiling beams



## Robbo30 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi my names Peter and it's my first time on this forum.
I have recently bought an 18 inch Morebius Jupiter 2 model, and would like to know if anyone makes and/or sells the ceiling beams for the flight deck? I think the model would look, more complete and far better with them, but can't find anyone who makes them? 
Can anyone help?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Robbo30 said:


> Hi my names Peter and it's my first time on this forum.
> I have recently bought an 18 inch Morebius Jupiter 2 model, and would like to know if anyone makes and/or sells the ceiling beams for the flight deck? I think the model would look, more complete and far better with them, but can't find anyone who makes them?
> Can anyone help?


Sorry but the guy who made some sets is no longer a member here for some reason.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

You could always scratch build your own beams.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

A lot of the accessories that were out when the kit came out/was new 4ish years ago are gone now.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't know if this will help. He went by kenlee here on hobbytalk. 

This email address is from an old post. 

[email protected]

Good luck with your build!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/ceiling-beam-kit-moebius-jupiter-118046673

Interesting archive from a few years ago. Food for thought.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

He is active on the Jupiter 2 Project forum if you are a member or are interested in joining. Go to: http://www.jupiter2project.com/


----------



## Robbo30 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Thanks.*

Hi guys, thanks for your replies.
I appreciate your advise and have sent an email and contacted the suggested website. Here's hoping! I haven't any experience of scratch building and am not confident how to approach this if worst comes to worse. I really believe the model would look complete with this addition. Many thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Robbo30 said:


> Hi guys, thanks for your replies.
> I appreciate your advise and have sent an email and contacted the suggested website. Here's hoping! I haven't any experience of scratch building and am not confident how to approach this if worst comes to worse. I really believe the model would look complete with this addition. Many thanks!:thumbsup:


Bad news time with possibly some good news. Ken is still around, he is a good friend of mine but he has had to quit model building due to his failing eyesight. I think his frustration over that is the main thing that led to his departure from most of the forums he was active in. I know that he got rid of a lot of stuff but i will ask him if he still has the material and patterns to do the kits. If he does, I will help him make up a few of the kits since I helped make the original kits that he sold. I know for a fact that he has ignored some requests for these kits in the past month or so but I will do my best to help both you and him with this.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

BWolfe said:


> Bad news time with possibly some good news. Ken is still around, he is a good friend of mine but he has had to quit model building due to his failing eyesight. I think his frustration over that is the main thing that led to his departure from most of the forums he was active in. I know that he got rid of a lot of stuff but i will ask him if he still has the material and patterns to do the kits. If he does, I will help him make up a few of the kits since I helped make the original kits that he sold. I know for a fact that he has ignored some requests for these kits in the past month or so but I will do my best to help both you and him with this.


Awesome guy. Keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

BWolfe said:


> Bad news time with possibly some good news. Ken is still around, he is a good friend of mine but he has had to quit model building due to his failing eyesight. I think his frustration over that is the main thing that led to his departure from most of the forums he was active in. I know that he got rid of a lot of stuff but i will ask him if he still has the material and patterns to do the kits. If he does, I will help him make up a few of the kits since I helped make the original kits that he sold. I know for a fact that he has ignored some requests for these kits in the past month or so but I will do my best to help both you and him with this.


Sorry to hear that. I guess now I understand the situation that happened a while ago.


----------



## kjames (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm a bit late to the party and might be interested in a set also. By a complete fluke I had to go to a local hobby shop for some cub scout supplies about 6 months ago and saw this kit. The box didn't have much details, so I didn't buy on the spot but googled and found out how cool this kit was. Two of my kids are big LIS fans so we're doing a slow build together. Haven't built a model in probably 35 years, but it's turning out to be a lot of fun.

We're about 60% through my build so I might just complete as is. It would be cool to do a second Jupiter 2 in first season mode with the ceiling beams though. Anybody know if this kit was a good seller for Moebius so they might re-issue it? I see a couple of sights with pre-orders, but things looks a bit vague.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

kjames said:


> I'm a bit late to the party and might be interested in a set also. By a complete fluke I had to go to a local hobby shop for some cub scout supplies about 6 months ago and saw this kit. The box didn't have much details, so I didn't buy on the spot but googled and found out how cool this kit was. Two of my kids are big LIS fans so we're doing a slow build together. Haven't built a model in probably 35 years, but it's turning out to be a lot of fun.
> 
> We're about 60% through my build so I might just complete as is. It would be cool to do a second Jupiter 2 in first season mode with the ceiling beams though. Anybody know if this kit was a good seller for Moebius so they might re-issue it? I see a couple of sights with pre-orders, but things looks a bit vague.


I heard sales weren't as robust as they would have liked, but it is being rereleased shortly with new box art. You can see it at culttvman's hobbyshop. 
The light kit specially made for this kit is also being rereleased around the same time. 
TSDS offers a launch pad kit as well as decals and Paragrafix offers a wonderful etched brass-decal set. And figures!


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

BWolfe said:


> Bad news time with possibly some good news. Ken is still around, he is a good friend of mine but he has had to quit model building due to his failing eyesight. I think his frustration over that is the main thing that led to his departure from most of the forums he was active in. I know that he got rid of a lot of stuff but i will ask him if he still has the material and patterns to do the kits. If he does, I will help him make up a few of the kits since I helped make the original kits that he sold. I know for a fact that he has ignored some requests for these kits in the past month or so but I will do my best to help both you and him with this.


That is a very kind gesture on your part!

Sorry to hear about Kenlee's eye sight.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

BWolfe said:


> Bad news time with possibly some good news. Ken is still around, he is a good friend of mine but he has had to quit model building due to his failing eyesight. I think his frustration over that is the main thing that led to his departure from most of the forums he was active in. I know that he got rid of a lot of stuff but i will ask him if he still has the material and patterns to do the kits. If he does, I will help him make up a few of the kits since I helped make the original kits that he sold. I know for a fact that he has ignored some requests for these kits in the past month or so but I will do my best to help both you and him with this.


That's very bad news. I'm sorry to hear about his sight problems.
Ken's a really great guy and one hell of a modeler. Please send him my
Best wishes, OK?


----------



## Robbo30 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi guys I sent an email to Steve at culttvmans hobby shop yesterday enquiring about the date of its rerelease and he didn't seem to know anything about it?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Robbo30 said:


> Hi guys I sent an email to Steve at culttvmans hobby shop yesterday enquiring about the date of its rerelease and he didn't seem to know anything about it?


http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Lost-in-Space_c_16.html


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

The actual release date is not determined yet but its coming...


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

BWolfe said:


> Bad news time with possibly some good news. Ken is still around, he is a good friend of mine but he has had to quit model building due to his failing eyesight. I think his frustration over that is the main thing that led to his departure from most of the forums he was active in. I know that he got rid of a lot of stuff but i will ask him if he still has the material and patterns to do the kits. If he does, I will help him make up a few of the kits since I helped make the original kits that he sold. I know for a fact that he has ignored some requests for these kits in the past month or so but I will do my best to help both you and him with this.


So sorry to hear about Ken's failing eyesight. I bought his beam set and love them. They are still in the package waiting as with other extras to add to the model......when ever I get around to building it. All my best for Ken.


----------



## Robbo30 (Sep 23, 2013)

Many thanks for the conformation. I look forward to seeing its release sometime soon. I'd really appreciate if you could let me know when it does become available, in case I miss it. Many thanks again!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Robbo30 said:


> Many thanks for the conformation. I look forward to seeing its release sometime soon. I'd really appreciate if you could let me know when it does become available, in case I miss it. Many thanks again!


You can sign up to their newsletter that lets you know when things are available.


----------

